# Time to change it up (20k sig and avatar request)



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm requesting a New Sig and avatar.

For the Avatar, please make it 150x150 and feature Rashad Evans, hopefully doing something badass or just standing there all badass like.

For the sig, it'd be cool to have it feature 3 different fighters..

Remy Bonjasky, Nick Diaz, and Benson Henderson.

I just want it to have a black theme, ya know, to match the my admin tag. I just like the artwork yall do here so if yall could please hook a brotha up. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would give it a go but I am not able to right now. lost my photoshop for awhile, wouldn't it figure that when it turns up, my computer craps out...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

How about this? 

The stanky leg is cool.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Or










I was working on fitting pics together and had this already, it's not very good, but I figured I'd put it up, even though it's a sig


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

That'll do for a sig! I'll see if it fits and send 20k plus a lil something something because I like it so much


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn, forgot to resize it my fault. 

Here, it's a little tall, but much better than it was.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I like the giant size.. it DEMANDS to be looked at!!


----------



## john067 (Apr 26, 2012)

*boxing*

For the Avatar, please make it 150x150 and feature Rashad Evans, hopefully doing something badass or just standing there all badass like.

For the sig, it'd be cool to have it feature 3 different fighters..

Remy Bonjasky, Nick Diaz, and Benson Henderson.

I just want it to have a black theme, ya know, to match the my admin tag. I just like the artwork yall do here so if yall could please hook a brotha up.


----------

